# Mooncup. Yay or Nay?



## charliemeg

Ok I apologise in a advance for too much detail in this thread.

Some of you on here have recommended the mooncup to me but I was wondering if anyone else has tried them?

I have recently found that I am allergic to towels and find they cause a bit of discomfort (not sure if it is something that has just happened or they have changed the material), however I don't like the thought of a tampon because of the TSS you can get with them. I have done a little research on the mooncup and it says they are more hygenic and cannot cause TSS. Are they comfy?


----------



## LeaArr

I just tried mine for the first time this past cycle. I couldn't even feel it. it was awesome!!


----------



## LeaArr

oh, and for the first time since I started getting periods, I didn't have any leaking problems. I have heavy periods (sorry if tmi) I highly recommend them.


----------



## charliemeg

LeaArr said:


> oh, and for the first time since I started getting periods, I didn't have any leaking problems. I have heavy periods (sorry if tmi) I highly recommend them.

That was one of my worries as I have a very heavy period too. Did you find it a little gross?


----------



## LeaArr

a little, but I got used to it really quickly.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks for starting this thread because i've been wondering exactly the same. I quite like the idea of this, but worried that it won't hold much because my periods are really heavy. Also worried about emptying it whilst out and about. xx


----------



## dizzy65

ive never herd of them before...


----------



## princess_x0

I'm glad someone asked about this, been meaning to myself as I am on the implant and I am bleeding continously on and off.
Thing is though, how would you keep it in your bag, like just incase, does it have a case or anything to stop it getting dirty?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Another good question Princess, i hadn't thought of that. xx


----------



## princess_x0

If not we shall have to buy a special one :) £20 is quite cheap aswell I was expecting more than that!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yeah, and when you think about how long they last compared with how much tampons are would prob save a fair bit. Not to mention save the environment. xx


----------



## Lyrah

Mooncups are FAB. :D

I highly recommend them. They are so comfortable you can't even feel them.

They come in a little cotton bag which you can carry it around in.
Don't worry about heavy periods and leaking etc, I have heavy periods and was amazed at how little blood the cup had in it after a few hours (sorry about tmi) You lose a lot less blood than you think and the mooncup holds a lot.
As for in public, take a small bottle of water or just some wipes :)

It's really easy once you get used to it, not fiddly at all in my opinion.. though takes some practise getting it in and out properly. My advise is if you're going to get one, practise with it before your period comes as it saves you feeling like you have to rush and getting in a panic :)

But yes, mooncups yay for definate :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks Lyrah, think i might get one xx


----------



## Lyrah

No problemo :)

xxx


----------



## Tacey

They are brilliant! Every woman should have one! It doesn't take long to get used to them - once they're in, you can't feel them at all. Like Lyrah said, you don't actually produce that much blood, mine has never been over half full and mine are usually very heavy. I love the fact that you can put them in before your period shows up too, so you don't have those quick dashes to the loo to put a tampon in. I can't recommend them enough!

Just make sure when you get them that you trim the 'tail' to a good length. I had to remove mine completely, but I know other people who have had to keep the full length. Everyone is different!


----------



## charliemeg

I think I may have to invest in one. I never heard of them until I joined this site and they sound beneficial. I have not heard a bad thing about them yet but is there any cons to having one?


----------



## LeaArr

I didn't have any problem with the "tail" personally, but like you said, everyone is different. :)


----------



## Bubby

Mooncups are fab!! I find that they don't dry you out like tampons either. Sorry if its TMI but I can't be the only woman to have put in a tampon and about 30 mins or so find it isn't sitting quite right but you can't pull it out because it is well and truly stuck. Mooncups don't absorb anything so you don't lose all your natural "moistness"

I also cut the tail off mine.


----------



## callyd

they sound really interesting. i have never used one but reading people's fab reviews makes me want to try!!! thanks for the info everyone. :D


----------



## charliemeg

I think my mind is made up I am gonna give it a try. So many of you have mentioned problems that I have with tampons/pads and the mooncups seem like a better option. I am going to look into ordering one over the next few days.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I might wait until you've got yours and see what you think, and then i'll probably get on if you get on okay :) xx


----------



## Linds

I've never heard of the mooncup before, but I know in Canada, we have something called the Divacup. It sounds like pretty much the same thing. I've never used it before, but I know the people that have used it love it!


----------



## LeaArr

They are the same thing. The personal review I was giving was actually about a DivaCup.


----------



## ellie

Hi, I just wanted to add, I've been using a mooncup for about 4 or 5 years and it is FAB, I love it - it's easy to keep clean (I sterilise and / or boil mine regularly and when out and about you just rinse with bottled water till you get home and can wash it) and is so much more comfy - I used to get a lot of cystitis when using tampons but haven't had it since. I can't recommend them enough - and you save a fortune too!


----------



## Avvie

The mooncup is one of the best inventions ever created - fact!

I would never go back to using tampons or towels.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I love my mooncup. Like others have said, they come with a little cotton bag to keep them in. You boil them after every period to keep them clean, and just rinse it out after you empty it (take water or some wipes or something). It is great, you never run out, it doesn't leak, and I found that even though I have really heavy periods since I had bubs, and they hurt a lot, the mooncup actually eases the pain a bit. 

Also, like someone else said make sure you try it in the house to make sure the tail is right, after a lot of snipping mine was cut totally off. Mine cost £16.99 about five years ago and is still in great working order! Saved my a fortune in tampons/pads. I also found tampons got stuck, and were so uncomfy.. Can't tell my Mooncup is there :)

As for lifespan, it says on the website approx 20 years which IMO is believable :D


----------



## nightkd

Hmm, I'm considering these. Never got on with tampons though... Can you sleep with them in??

xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yep, you put it in when you notice the first blood, and just keep emptying/rinsing as often as you would a pad. They are really comfortable xx

ETA - they are nothing like Tampons tbh. Tampons dry you out and it feels icky, the mooncup is just.. there. It isn't absorbant it just collects the blood so you don't dry up :)


----------



## nightkd

Hmmmmmmm, I'm going to think about this. I keep wasting like a whole pack of always silk (expensive, but only brand I get on with) because I feel like my period is coming on, then it's a week late and I've used pads 'just incase' for that entire week, plus the time my period lasts.... Complete waste of money.

I will consider, thank you for the info! :)

xx


----------



## cazd

I'm a big mooncup fan.
(mine's tail-less)
It took some getting used to - and didn't always catch everything so I used pads too - just to be sure.
But now I just use a panty liner and the cup - its fab!


----------



## cazd

charliemeg - have you bought yours yet?!!!!
Do it... do it....

:)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think i'm convinced now. Will probably buy myself one in the new year. I really like the fact that it doesn't dry you out or stick like tampons do. Is the only thing i hate about them xx


----------



## charliemeg

cazd said:


> charliemeg - have you bought yours yet?!!!!
> Do it... do it....
> 
> :)

Not yet as I bought loads of tampons/pads on offer so gonna use them up first. Hubby wants to get me one as soon as because he said it sounds like they are better health wise. As soon as I get one I will let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## charliemeg

Hi girls,

Well I finally got a moon cup today. So far so good but still not 100% but I think that is because I am not used to it yet. Has anyone else bought one?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm seriously debating it--we're going to be on a MAJORLY tight budget so every little bit helps I guess :)


----------



## Seity

I've been using a divacup for about 6-7 years now. Menstrual cups are the only way to go in my opinion. I never had a problem with tampons, though many women do, but I still prefer a menstrual cup over tampons or pads anyday. Way more comfortable and both easy on the environment and your wallet. There is a great livejournal community (https://community.livejournal.com/menstrual_cups/) where you can read up on cups and also pose any questions you may come up with.


----------



## lozzy21

I have heard of them but found the idea absolutly minging and discusting and would never try it! its makes me feel phsyicaly sick the idea of it, ewwwwwwww


----------



## Seity

lozzy21 said:


> I have heard of them but found the idea absolutly minging and discusting and would never try it! its makes me feel phsyicaly sick the idea of it, ewwwwwwww

I feel that way about pads.


----------



## lozzy21

me to thats why i use tampons


----------



## Lilaala

I absolutely love mine. So long as you take it out and clean it you can leave it in for 8-12 hours. It's eco friendly and wallet friendly and doesn't leak. It took a few to get used to but now I'll never go back!!


----------



## charliemeg

I thought it was icky when I first heard of them but now its the best way to go. Much more hygienic, at first it was bit difficult to use but now I am really happy with it and it is much more comfortable than tampons. Plus you cant get TSS which with tampons you can.


----------



## Winter Belle

This is a really great thread guys.. you've definitely persuaded me to try it... in fact i am ordering mine right now :) xx


----------



## charliemeg

Winter Belle said:


> This is a really great thread guys.. you've definitely persuaded me to try it... in fact i am ordering mine right now :) xx

Cool its the way forward


----------



## mommatobe

Has anyone looked into trying organic tampons? I'm not sure if the risk of TSS is lower with them but they wouldn't be bleached etc...


----------



## Lilaala

mommatobe said:


> Has anyone looked into trying organic tampons? I'm not sure if the risk of TSS is lower with them but they wouldn't be bleached etc...

Still produces waste and costs money on a regular basis. I've never tried them but haven't even seen them either, though anything I do see that's organic costs about twice as much to buy. :shrug:

Cups are the most eco friendly and are a one time purchase, I won't ever go back to other feminine products. :coolio:


----------



## WelshRose

Great thread everyone :hi:
I never knew about cups til coming on this site and I must admit I'm very intrigued. 
I know several of you have mentioned about having heavy periods and I can join you there but do any of you get quite large clots as well?......It's the only thing that is holding me back from getting one really. As you say pads are just yucky and tampons.....have to use them as well but would really rather not esp with the risk of TSS, and also Rayon the absorbant material I think has been shown to slightly increase the risk of cervical cancer as well. 

:hug: :flower: :hug:


----------



## nightkd

I get fairly heavy periods and was actually amazing at how little blood there was...a pad I'd sometimes have to change after a couple of hours at the beginning of af, but this was after like 4 hours and it wasn't even anywhere near half full! Not sure on clots, I only get little ones towards the end of my period...

Mooncup is awkward to start with, but you do get used it very quickly.. It's also REALLY comfy when it's in...it's the getting it in and out parts that prove tricky! I've got used to that though and although it was a little icky and awkward sometimes, by the end of my period I could pop it in and get it out fairly easily. :)

x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks hun :hugs:
I usually have to change a super plus tampax every 1-1.5hrs for the first couple of days and sometimes the pad at those times as well. I do get quite large clots at the beginning as well......maybe mooncup wouldn't be right for me :-(

:hug: :flower: :hug:


----------



## Lilaala

WelshRose said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> I usually have to change a super plus tampax every 1-1.5hrs for the first couple of days and sometimes the pad at those times as well. I do get quite large clots at the beginning as well......maybe mooncup wouldn't be right for me :-(
> 
> :hug: :flower: :hug:


Actually the opposite! You'd be able to wear one fine and you'd find it doesn't fill up as quickly either! Even with heavy flow you can wear it up to 12 hours, if it happens to get full sooner just empty it sooner. Tampons hold no where near as much because they are just an absorbent piece of whatever material it is they're made from, whereas the cup is simply a container. It'll hold any clots easily as well as the regular flow, and you simply empty it, wash it, and use it again! No more tampons or pads in the purse, no more wrappers and no more having to re-stock your supply. 

Mine's a DivaCup https://www.divacup.com/ the two sizes are 1. for women who have not given birth and 2. for women who have or are over 30. I will never go back to tampons or pads!!


----------



## WelshRose

Lilaala said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> I usually have to change a super plus tampax every 1-1.5hrs for the first couple of days and sometimes the pad at those times as well. I do get quite large clots at the beginning as well......maybe mooncup wouldn't be right for me :-(
> 
> :hug: :flower: :hug:
> 
> 
> Actually the opposite! You'd be able to wear one fine and you'd find it doesn't fill up as quickly either! Even with heavy flow you can wear it up to 12 hours, if it happens to get full sooner just empty it sooner. Tampons hold no where near as much because they are just an absorbent piece of whatever material it is they're made from, whereas the cup is simply a container. It'll hold any clots easily as well as the regular flow, and you simply empty it, wash it, and use it again! No more tampons or pads in the purse, no more wrappers and no more having to re-stock your supply.
> 
> Mine's a DivaCup https://www.divacup.com/ the two sizes are 1. for women who have not given birth and 2. for women who have or are over 30. I will never go back to tampons or pads!!Click to expand...

Thanks for that Lilaala :hugs:
Think I might go for it then :yipee:
Was just scared having flow such as mine would end up with flooding days :blush: :dohh:

:hug: :flower: :hug:


----------



## Ready2Go

Thanks for this thread ladies. After seeing all the advertising at Glastonbury I've been toying with the idea of buying one but your post's convinced me and I've just ordered mine!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I just ordered the DivaCup last week---I can't wait to try it!!

How hard was it to get used to?


----------



## charliemeg

sleepinbeauty said:


> I just ordered the DivaCup last week---I can't wait to try it!!
> 
> How hard was it to get used to?

To be honest it only took me a couple of days to get used to. I was getting a little frustrated at first but now would not change it. Plus if you start getting frustrated just think of the savings you are going to make :happydance:

I would advise having a go before you af


----------



## sleepinbeauty

So I tried it out, trimmed the stem etc etc....I LOVE IT!! I can't wait to actually see it in action!! (NEVER thought I'd WANT AF to show hahaha)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

First time using my Divacup and...


OMG!!!! IT'S AMAZING!!!

It's no much easier. i don't have to change anyting 800x a day! I don't have to bring anything to the bathroom with me! It was a little bit of a pain on the 1st few tries, but I got used to it really easily!!! 

THANKS FOR CONVINCING ME LADIES!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## charliemeg

Welcome to the group lol.....however I am now having trouble with mine I dont think I am putting it in properly as I have had some leaking :(


----------



## massacubano

I have never used one... actually just looked at the website lol...


----------



## Purpular

I'm another fan too! You can put them in 'just in case' without risk of TSS unlike tampons and they helped cramps and don't dry you out. I used mine from being around 15 so they are suitable for all ages. Shame I haven't had to use it for so long...


----------



## kate.m.

ok, i read this entire thread today n thought- what the hell- I'll try one! lol! N im now at the stage sleepinbeauty was at- i cant wait for AF to test it out properly! OH thinks its a gross idea! But i dont reckon its any worse than the other options. No matter what method u choose ur gonna have to see & dispose of the blood anyway!! rofl!
Wonder if it'll work....


----------



## Seity

Good luck kate.m. 
There can be a learning curve, but I love my cup and have been using it for about 7-8 years now --hard to remember exactly when I bought it.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

you won't regret it-it is FANTASTIC!


----------



## kate.m.

ok, so some ppl have said its best to start on the last 2 days of ur period, so ive decided to try it this month after all!
Gotta admit, the actual putting in/taking out needs a bit of fine tuning! Rofl!! But when ur actually wearing it- it really is like theres nothing there at all! Sooo much better than tampons! And how great is it that u can basically leave it in all (the working) day n be absolutely fine?!
Had to chuckle to myself today, when a local shop leaflet came through the door- one of the offers was tampons, n at 1st i thought "oooh" then quickly thought "Ha! No! I dont need to spend money on those anymore!!"


----------



## apple84

My Mom and sister have been convincing me to try this and after reading this I think I'll go and get one today!


----------



## apple84

I went to buy one today, but saw that there are pre-baby and post-baby sizes. I plan to TTC in less than three months and so I hopefully won't need one for 9 months and after that I'd need a different size. So I think I'll wait till after baby #1 before I hand over $40 to try it.


----------



## Ready2Go

Has anyone used one and not really got on with it at all? I don't know whether it was the pressure, the foreign object, the emptying it or just completely psychological but I used it once and got a little freaked out by it... anyone else felt this?

Feeling really bad because I know it's the eco-friendly choice but I've not used it for 2 months now because of it :blush:


----------



## Cinnamon

Hey, had never heard of this before... I will be going to england in Oct. so defo will be stopping by at a store to get one... Eco-friendly and no dryness or empty pockets??? Bring it on!!! Just one yukky question: where do you empty it? Toilet I take it... And to clean it other than water, aren't wipes bad for you as you "put it back in"?... Hmmm, will still give it a go. xxxx

PS: Great thread!! xxxxx


----------



## Kess

I have a mooncup. I don't use it anymore. I didn't have any leakage, and it was comfy when in, but I had real trouble getting it out. It got to the point where I was dreading taking it out, and stressing over it. An ex of mine uses one still, and she gets on great with it. I think maybe I should have persevered, but I now use washable sanitary towels instead, and they're fab. Come in lovely funky colours, are much more comfy than disposables, cheaper and eco-friendly. Winner!


----------



## Flowerpot

That's me decided I'm going to give it a try. Everyone talks about these and I say I'll do it but never get around to it. 

Cinnamon, I'm in Spain too so I'm going to see if I cab get one online maybes. Off to look.....


----------



## Flowerpot

well I made up my mind to do it and bought one from a ebay shop. I'm waiting to try it now!!!


----------



## morri

Do you know what is it in the pads that make you get allergic reactions?.

Anyway, I think these cups are quite a personal choice. I havent tried them but I also don't like to , because it sounds a bit unpleasant to mee, especially when it comes to empying this thing...


----------



## kate.m.

Cinnamon said:


> Hey, had never heard of this before... I will be going to england in Oct. so defo will be stopping by at a store to get one... Eco-friendly and no dryness or empty pockets??? Bring it on!!! Just one yukky question: where do you empty it? Toilet I take it... And to clean it other than water, aren't wipes bad for you as you "put it back in"?... Hmmm, will still give it a go. xxxx
> 
> PS: Great thread!! xxxxx

Yup, tip it down the loo! Its not as bad as it sounds! I agree with you about the wipes- i cant see that being very good for you. To be honest, you might never even need to empty it when you're out- ive had mine a good few months now and have never needed to. It lasts from when i leave for work until when i come home, would probably last longer but i got into the routine of doing it then!


----------



## Cinnamon

Sounds great, I will prob be getting one in Oct. when I go to England, although I plan on TTC for march 2010... I might look at Packing expenses, it might turn out better... Thanks for answering. xxxx


----------



## lozzy21

I first thought they were yucky but have walmed to the idea a bit. Have a nosy everytime i walk past them in boots


----------



## Catastrophe

I've considered it but not sure how I'd get on cuz of my vestibulitis. I used to swear by tampons but now have to stick to mostly using pads as tampons can make me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Elphaba

This is a really interesting thread. I occasionally think about getting one of these. Maybe I should look into it.

K x


----------



## kate.m.

Catastrophe said:


> I've considered it but not sure how I'd get on cuz of my vestibulitis. I used to swear by tampons but now have to stick to mostly using pads as tampons can make me very uncomfortable.

Thats the thing, tampons can be uncomfortable, as they are designed to absorb all moisture- so they leave you feeling dry and "scratchy" (for want of another word!) but these dont make you dry at all, so they can be more comfortable. Having said that, they're not for everyone (i dont know your medical condition, so couldnt comment on that). I convinced a friend to buy one, and she just isnt getting on with it. Im not sure why, im guessing its because she isnt putting it in properly, but i dont know for sure, and she's convinced that she is putting it in properly, so we dont know!


----------

